# Blue nose puppy!



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

cutie right? had the dog for awhile. =)


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Do you still have him?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

YUP!!!!!!!!!! haha and he is a she and you have seen her. She is the dog in my avatar.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I got bored and edited her as a blue nose, it was going to be a joke when I posted to see who fell for me getting a new dog. xD so too those who see this how'd I do on the manip? it was fast but still. how did the colors turn out? the white imo could be a tad darker but I threw it together. xD


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

****** you got me!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

bahahaha! darn that photoshop!!!! xD


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I will get you back!!!! Its on! Did you see my picture? I'm a triplet


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

omg that's crazy!!! haha. i almost wanted ur new puppy  now that george is gettin older i been lookin for new little baby things to love... uh oh... haha. just asked my roomy how she felt about a guinea pig  maybe i should explain... i have george- 5 mo apbt, lacey- 2 1/2 yo apbt, she has keelah- a 3 yo pit/lab/something huge mix, and a big fat fluffy kitty named jazz  i been missin my kitty lots but want something new... oh my


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL i was like... wtf? hahahhaha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha awesome you got me


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol got me. but I was like the mouth looks wierd or it has some wierd patterns lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha! I was like whaaa? lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Lol! actually those patterns I stole from another blue dog. i thought they were cool! I can manip any color on her and pattern. i did her merle and chocolate aswell xD bored and photoshop= fun times! =)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Lol! actually those patterns I stole from another blue dog. i thought they were cool! I can manip any color on her and pattern. i did her merle and chocolate aswell xD bored and photoshop= fun times! =)


OOooooo that would be cool I wanna see a merle version. I wish I had photoshop I always wanted to see what Dosia would look like as a red or buckskin lol, I'm kinda special when it comes to that stuff though lol. Very nice


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

kg420 said:


> OOooooo that would be cool I wanna see a merle version. I wish I had photoshop I always wanted to see what Dosia would look like as a red or buckskin lol, I'm kinda special when it comes to that stuff though lol. Very nice


LOL! well thats what he'd look like if he was dark buckskin sp?


----------

